# Maven wird nicht mehr gefunden



## Elster (2. Feb 2014)

Guten Tag zusammen,

nach längerem Suchen und dem nicht finden einer Antwort habe ich mich entschlossen mich hier zu melden und nach Hilfe zu rufen. Mein Betriebssystem übrigens Windows 7.

Die Sache ist die... mein Rechner findet maven nicht mehr und ich verstehe nicht wieso.
Erst am Freitag habe ich maven auf meinen Rechner gezogen nach dieser Anleitung hier: Maven - Download Apache Maven
die Konsole aufgemacht mvn eingegeben und es wurde gefunden. 
So, dass Ganze war damit leider nicht zuende, denn für ein Projekt musste das Play Framework auf den Rechner sowie eine settings.xml in den .m2 Ordner unter dem Homeverzeichnis (in der stehen leider Dinge drin, die ich hier jetzt nicht reinstellen möchte).

Fehlermeldung die ich momentan immer bekomme wenn ich in die Konsole mvn -v eingebe:
C:\User\Mein Name>mvn -v
Fehler: Hauptklasse C:\Program konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden.

Leider bin ich vollkommen überfragt wo der Fehler liegen könnte... deswegen stelle ich hier noch mal die Daten die ich nach dem Tutorial eingegeben habe hier rein. (Ich habe die Variablen auch schon in die Systemvariablen eingegeben da ich hier gelesen habe das es so bei jemanden funktioniert hat, half auch nichts).

Unter den Benutzervariablen:

JAVA_HOME 
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_51

M2
%M2_HOME%\bin

M2_HOME
C:\Program Files\ApacheSoftwareFoundation\apache-maven-3.0.5 (Pfad kopiert und sollte somit stimmen)

MAVEN_OPTS
C:\Program Files\ApacheSoftwareFoundation\apache-maven-3.0.5

{PLAY2_HOME
C:\Arbeitsgruppe\Projekt\play-2.2.1} eben für das Play Framework... der Vollständigkeit halber.

Path
%M2%;%JAVA_HOME%\bin;jruby-1.7.3;%PLAY2_HOME%


Unter den Systemvariablen:

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob es so klug ist manche doppelt zu denen unter den Benutzervariablen zu haben und ob sich das irgendwie behindert aber... ich bin momentan echt ratlos.

JAVA_HOME
C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_51

M2
%M2_HOME%\bin

M2_HOME
C:\Program Files\ApacheSoftwareFoundation\apache-maven-3.0.5

Path
%JAVA_HOME%\bin;C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin;%M2%

Beim Path nur die interessanten Sachen rauskopiert.

So... nun lautet meine Frage, was stimmt daran nicht?
Ich befürchte ja schon fast das ich beim Einbauen der Playsachen irgendwo versehentlich was bei den mavendingen umgestellt habe oder umgestellt wurde Oo

Sollte das jedoch so stimmen werde ich mich wohl mit der settings.xml auseinander setzen müssen... weil ... sonst weiß ich echt nicht weiter :bahnhof:

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt, weil nach mehreren Neustarts des Rechners und zig mal wiederholen des Tutorials und Inet abklappern (womöglich mit den falschen Suchbegriffen, wäre wieder typisch) weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll.


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (7. Feb 2014)

Elster hat gesagt.:


> C:\User\Mein Name>mvn -v
> Fehler: Hauptklasse C:\Program konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden.



Das macht mich stutzig. Sieht so aus, als ob an irgendeiner Stelle der Pfad 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Program Files\ApacheSoftwareFoundation\apache-maven-3.0.5
```
 nicht in doppelte Anführungszeichen gestellt ist. Und 
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Program
```
 gibt es eben nicht. Ist die Datei  
	
	
	
	





```
C:\Program Files\ApacheSoftwareFoundation\apache-maven-3.0.5\bin\mvn.bat
```
 irgendwie kaputt gegangen? Dies ist die Datei, die durch den Aufruf 
	
	
	
	





```
mvn -v
```
 zuerst angesprochen wird, und von dort wird dann über java.exe Maven gestartet.



> MAVEN_OPTS
> C:\Program Files\ApacheSoftwareFoundation\apache-maven-3.0.5


Das macht so keinen Sinn, und vielleicht ist es auch die Fehlerursache. In MAVEN_OPTS trägt man z.B. Parameter zur Speichernutzung ein, bei mir 
	
	
	
	





```
-Xms256m -Xmx512m
```


----------



## Elster (10. Feb 2014)

Genau der Punkt den du am Ende angesprochen hast war es.
Ich muss das irgendwann, wer weiß wieso, geändert haben als ich play raufgezogen habe Oo

Vielen lieben Dank, du hast mir eben eine Menge Kopfschmerzen erspart... manchmal ist man wirklich betriebsblind


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (12. Feb 2014)

freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte.

Das wäre jetzt der richtige Moment, auf den Button "Danke" zu klicken.


----------

